# Buddy needs some help...



## compgeek (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys I'm posting for an older friend who thinks that computers are evil, well kinda anyway.

His problem is with a Kubota L3710. Everything seems to be normal with the hydraulic system except that he used to be able to lift the bucket just while standing off to the side of the tractor. Now he needs to rev it up to 1250 to 1500 just to get it going. I have some info and can get more if you need it. He's a great guy and I'd sure like to be able to help him figure this thing out.

As I said the tractor is a L3710
Loader..LA681
control Valve Body L2085
Bucket L1741A

I believe It's a HUSCO sytem under the controls..


----------



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe a new hydraulic filter will do the trick Because the loader requires high flow and a dirty filter is being restricting it


----------



## compgeek (Apr 19, 2011)

Nope that has been replaced...that was the first thing we did...in fact everything seems to be in working order but it just isn't working correctly. We know it has to be something "strange" I guess. I mean the lines and pressure seem to be at the right levels..it just doen't work like it used to.


----------



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah i all i know is the simple stuff haha so it is over my head, oil level good on hydro fluid?


----------



## compgeek (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep..as i said everything is normal..and the people that have looked have alot mechanical knowledge..it's just the only Kubota in the group...That's why we think we must just be missing something..and I was hoping someone with Kubota experience might be able to help out..nothing appears worn out and the hours are low fluids and filter are new..pressure seems right..it's like there has to be a button somewhere hidden that fixes it..lol.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whats the oil look like? Whats the oil change interval? Some times the most simple things are over looked. That seems to be how things happen with me. Please let us know what fixes the issue.


----------



## compgeek (Apr 19, 2011)

Well like I said all of the basics have been covered..I Promise..All Fuids are new and at the right levels..pressure seems to be right in the place you can check the pressure. i guess that's why I am on here hoping to find the Holy Grail that makes it work like it used to.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Loader rised oh about half way after while does the loader lower to ground,if so about how long...I thinking loose connection pin something small allowing air into hyd.
I know some Kubota had/have knob on right side under seat,if the knob was turn hyd. flow was slow to attachment such as your loader.


----------

